# Sharpening presets for Canon 5D Mark III



## ivgordon (Apr 24, 2015)

I had been told to set an import preset for my Canon 7D for sharpening.  It was 50 for amount, .7 for radius and 21 for luminance.
This seems to be working well as a starting point.

Is there a similar suggestion for a Canon 5D Mark III?
Thanks so much,
IG


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a very similar preset for my 5DMkIII import settings (Amount 45, Radius 0.8, Detail 20, Masking 20).  I also enabled the preference to "Make defaults specific to camera ISO settings" and set a custom Noise Reduction for each ISO setting.  This way, when I'm taking photos in a poorly lit High School Gym and I need to bump my ISO, I will have a better starting point for my previews.  As you are aware, this is just a starting point during the import process and I'll make any adjustments to the detail sliders based on the images I'm working on.


----------



## ivgordon (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks John.  I did the above and also set defaults specific to camera setting, but in my Lens Correction box, it set "custom" vs "default" and did not add my camera and lens to the lens profile, it just said none.  Did I miss a setting?
Thanks!
Ivy


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Apr 25, 2015)

ivgordon said:


> Thanks John.  I did the above and also set defaults specific to camera setting, but in my Lens Correction box, it set "custom" vs "default" and did not add my camera and lens to the lens profile, it just said none.  Did I miss a setting?
> Thanks!
> Ivy



It's possible you missed something - check to see if you enabled profile corrections when setting up your preset.  In the develop module it's found under Lens corrections and it uses the image metadata to read the lens you were using as well as the lens settings.


----------

